# Recommended Midi Keyboard 49 or 61 with hammer-action?



## SAsound (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I was wondering if anyone would know of a good Midi keyboard with hammer-action? Preferably with 49 or 61 keys, and also no more than 400 euros. 

Thank you


----------



## muk (Jun 16, 2016)

The only keyboard with hammer action with less than 77 keys I know of is the Studiologic VMK 161+. I guess the developers assume that if somebody wants a hammer action he wants the full range of the piano as well.


----------

